# New Vinyl Corner bead



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

http://www.trim-tex.com/products/dr...r-beads/decorative-corners/reveal-corner-bead

http://www.trim-tex.com/whats-new/news/new-product-reveal-corner-bead/

This new Reveal corner bead is fit for commercial projects, modern homes all over the world


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Love the look of those beads when finished any chance I can get some samples and will they be sold on plastering supplies website soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Let me answer that for you sween cause joe will be like what is that......joe owns trim tex and he is the man we thank for that glorious bead he distributes to and only to wallboard tools aus they then sell to csr.....boral....plastering supplies what ever store wants it so yes plaster supplies will prob get it but its up to andrew from plaster supplies not joe from trim tex.....also any samples you ever want speak to jim swain from wallboard great bloke hell hook you up brother


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Are u gonna have a go of these beads don't they look great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh yeah i am inlove with any and all things trim tex there georgess looking beads


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

So do u just suggest it to home owners and show them photos and charge them accordingly cause it can't be to much different so like shadow bead to set and install but I'm sure u can charge more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah just charge a little more cause its new.....you can get away with it:thumbup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

It looks like the board will have to be cut at least 5 mm back either side of the corner to install these properly so il show the pinners to what il be putting in saves Me cutting back later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bear in mind that you can't use these beads with 10mm board, 13mm is the minimum because of the step in the bead.
But they do look awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Didn't know that thanks gaz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Could u turn the studs on the corner and then have the sheet hang over it 20 mm I do suppose it wouldn't be as strong case there would be a 20mm by 20 mm pocket behind that corner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

I'm glad you guys like our new CB. Fun fact: unlike steel or aluminum beads this bead and many others from us have built in expansion or movement capabilities (no edge cracking) .

If demand is high down under Jim Swain knows how to talk me into making a 10x10mm version. 

:yes:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Only thing I will say is 10mm board is more commonly used on private home owners jobs and they are a lot easier to persuade into things that look good 13 mm board is mainly used in commercial and trying to get site managers to spend more on something that takes longer no mater how good it looks will be very hard to do its all about speed just get it done doesn't really matter how it looks it's sad but true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Only thing I will say is 10mm board is more commonly used on private home owners jobs and they are a lot easier to persuade into things that look good 13 mm board is mainly used in commercial and trying to get site managers to spend more on something that takes longer no mater how good it looks will be very hard to do its all about speed just get it done doesn't really matter how it looks it's sad but true
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You didnt do 6 floors at myer in melbourne then bud lol looks where everything


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry should of stated round here I suppose nothing looks good worst architects and building designs ever so many ugly places going up everywhere it's chit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

These beads look GREAT! Although it looks like they would need some really precise cuts to fit right in those 3 ways. Is Trim-Tex going to make a 3 way for these like you do for the bullnose?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Fun fact: unlike steel or aluminum beads this bead and many others from us have built in expansion or movement capabilities (no edge cracking) .


Edge cracking is Rarely caused by movement. In My travels It seems edge cracking occurs when shiny 90s are crimped on with no fasteners . Metal beads need a fastener every 10'' or so . But the problem With this is all those screws /nails/staples will pop If applied to green timbers. 

Expansion or movement causes Bead crush. Bead crush is when One walks into a home that was finished out a year before hand and finds all the beads looks like they were never even first coated ..This happens when the lumber shrinks ..Or A high content of moisture in the wallboard itself . Or even worse a combination of both. And It ain't raciest !! Bead crush can happen with nail on shiny 90s/paper face..And no-coat sticks ! I've seen this eyeball to wall up close . I've never used the mud set beads or walked into a home that they were used on .. [no supplies carry them here.] But IMO the TT mud set beads would be about the only way to get around fastener pops and bead crush. JMTC.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Just curious Moore, why do you think Trim Tex beads could avoid the bead crush? They are fastened to the drywall, whether by glue or mud, just like paper-faced metal or No-Coat beads. I haven't used Trim Tex beads either, but I wonder what you see as the difference. 

And, yes, I have seen this phenomenon in my No-Coat beads. I haven't been able to figure it out, since the bead is only fastened to the drywall, not the wood. I always coat my corner beads three times, so I don't think it is delayed shrinkage. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wimpy65 said:


> Just curious Moore, why do you think Trim Tex beads could avoid the bead crush? They are fastened to the drywall, whether by glue or mud, just like paper-faced metal or No-Coat beads. I haven't used Trim Tex beads either, but I wonder what you see as the difference.
> 
> And, yes, I have seen this phenomenon in my No-Coat beads. I haven't been able to figure it out, since the bead is only fastened to the drywall, not the wood. I always coat my corner beads three times, so I don't think it is delayed shrinkage. Any thoughts? Thanks!


You got me Whimpy ... was trying to be nice .. for Joe's sake ...

Your right ! When the frame goes to chit it don't make a **** what bead you used !


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Wimpy65 said:


> Just curious Moore, why do you think Trim Tex beads could avoid the bead crush? They are fastened to the drywall, whether by glue or mud, just like paper-faced metal or No-Coat beads. I haven't used Trim Tex beads either, but I wonder what you see as the difference.
> 
> And, yes, I have seen this phenomenon in my No-Coat beads. I haven't been able to figure it out, since the bead is only fastened to the drywall, not the wood. I always coat my corner beads three times, so I don't think it is delayed shrinkage. Any thoughts? Thanks!


Look.i not in the states but i have a funny feeling its coating while the ap has fully cured like when we run paper tape after 45 mins when uts hard with hot mud block coat lools good then next day or 2 after u top it starts shrinking still......i dont do this old company i worked at


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

The old hollow bead phenomenon. Yes metal beads are the worst for it especially when fastened to the studs. Have used every type of bead available to me and it seems the TT mudset beads aren't as prone to it for some reason..... Perhaps it is because of the added rigidity of the vinyl.


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

Our products are designed and engineered with built in expansion to help prevent cracking.


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

Reveal Corner Bead on this soffit creates a crisp look that goes great with our AS Reveal Beads and AS Z Shadow Beads.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Thank you for your interest everyone, and your kind words Moore. 
To explain myself a little better, Vinyl reveal beads compared to aluminum which are very rigid and have no movement capabilities. Our beads are designed to be rigid enough but yet offer expansion and contraction capabilities. We incorporate these features into as many profiles as we can. For example Bullnose CB, Chamfer CB, Reveals, Fast Caps, crown moldings ect.

The picture below is a good example. This type of product is too rigid and has to be attached to the framing and additional blocking behind. Our reveals attach only to the drywall with 5/16" staples and will move if the structure does.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Joe,

I'm not trying to be contentious here, but it would seem to me that the No-Coat beads would allow for structural movement too. :blink: They are only fastened to the drywall, not to any structural members.
To me, this "bead crush" that Moore speaks of would happen to Trim Tex & No-Coat alike.

You'll be happy to know that I tried Trim Tex Shower Bead & the rigid I-beam 90's on my last job. So, by no means, am I trying to trash the Trim Tex bead, just wondering aloud.

p.s. My son & I are even coming to Chicago to take the class! :thumbup:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

whether my theory on this is right or wrong I'm going to share it anyway.Any transition from hot to cold in regard to steel will result in the metal sweating ,creating moisture and we all know that moisture is the enemy when it involves drywall muds.Any corner where you find a hollow bead or the mud shrunken back,if you remove what little material is left you'll find that the metal bead and the nails are probably covered in rust.Vinyl won't sweat when subjected to these same conditions and there shouldn't be no delayed reaction with the mud shrinking back over time.to get back on the subject of this thread,I've had an opportunity to use this new profile bead,it's a great look and I know i'll be using a lot more of it.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

b said:


> Any corner where you find a hollow bead or the mud shrunken back,if you remove what little material is left you'll find that the metal bead and the nails are probably covered in rust.Vinyl won't sweat when subjected to these same conditions and there shouldn't be no delayed reaction with the mud shrinking back over time.


Interesting theory, however I use No-Coat corner beads & I occasionally get some hollow corners. These are paper-faced vinyl beads that are affixed with joint compound only, no mechanical fasteners. Since No-Coat & Trim Tex are fastened in a similar fashion, I guess the Trim Tex would hollow out as well. I don't know any drywallers around here that use Trim Tex, so I can't really compare.

There must be an answer to what is going on here! :blink:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

moore said:


> Edge cracking is Rarely caused by movement. In My travels It seems edge cracking occurs when shiny 90s are crimped on with no fasteners . Metal beads need a fastener every 10'' or so . But the problem With this is all those screws /nails/staples will pop If applied to green timbers.
> 
> Expansion or movement causes Bead crush. Bead crush is when One walks into a home that was finished out a year before hand and finds all the beads looks like they were never even first coated ..This happens when the lumber shrinks ..Or A high content of moisture in the wallboard itself . Or even worse a combination of both. And It ain't raciest !! Bead crush can happen with nail on shiny 90s/paper face..And no-coat sticks ! I've seen this eyeball to wall up close . I've never used the mud set beads or walked into a home that they were used on .. [no supplies carry them here.] But IMO the TT mud set beads would be about the only way to get around fastener pops and bead crush. JMTC.


Moore and Willys, this thread is about a "NEW to the world" vinyl 1/2"x1/2" reveal corner bead and it's different new look. I also was referring to related vinyl reveal beads vs. overly rigid aluminum reveal beads that are commonly used in commercial buildings all over North America. I apologize that I didn't make my statement more clear. :blink: 

I probably should be whacked over the head with an ALUMINUM reveal for my error.....:whistling2:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I like the look of the new reveal beads. I just got some corner bead samples from Trim Tex, but I didn't ask for one of these.  It's probably too new. Maybe I can get one when I'm in Chicago! :whistling2:

I'm trying to sell the fancy corner beads from Trim Tex. I really like the innovative & creative approach of the company!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Any one use the low profile bead i havent yet whats the difference


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I think Gaz uses that one. I've only tried the I-beam(high profile?) Mud Set one. It's a nice bead, but takes a lot of mud. I would like to try the low profile Mud Set. :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I only have the normal one, the low profile could be nice.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Moore and Willys, this thread is about a "NEW to the world" vinyl 1/2"x1/2" reveal corner bead and it's different new look. I also was referring to related vinyl reveal beads vs. overly rigid aluminum reveal beads that are commonly used in commercial buildings all over North America. I apologize that I didn't make my statement more clear. :blink:
> 
> I probably should be whacked over the head with an ALUMINUM reveal for my error.....:whistling2:


I apologize for derailing your thread Joe.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Moore, Joe brought it on himself when he said "no edge cracking". All we did was examine & discuss that claim a little.
Besides, isn't getting (way) off the op the standard approach here! 

Remember, "All is fair in love & drywall"! :thumbsup:


----------

